# Do you deliver to backyard? In daylight or deep of night?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Received a request to drop off food at backyard door, on steps.

Should one even entertain the idea to find the backyard and "backyard door"?

I would be hesitate to consider the request during the day, not mentioned it was 2:00 AM in the dark, unlighted street.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Nope


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nope.

If they're planning on killing me and burying me in the backyard I want to do everything I can to make it more difficult for them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Front door . In plain site of the road. Drop it off snap a picture if possible . Then text them. Food dropped at the front porch. ( I also sent a picture to door dash Ue whoever .if you need to see where i place it ) Even if you cant snap a pic to send it . Tell them you did. Move on . Never put yourself in a place where a couple of guys could jump you .


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Agreed, just put it in the front regardless and move on. I had a request like this and it was completely dark. I went halfway and said f no, I dropped at the front and just moved on. Oh, well a complaint, that's too risky, this job is NOT worth it!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

It depends.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Depends on the area. I have delivered to back doors several times. Many houses are split into multiple places. Heck some houses down here have 3 separate families living in them all with different doors.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I would drop it at front door take a photo pretend like I never received the text to leave at back door. Or if I didn't pick up order yet and got that text I would just cancel


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got my notifications off, so I would miss out on the fun.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

looks like they are trying to get you to stop at other places...I never stop at other places...night time nope..I had one during the day that requested the back door...lol....turns out child was sleeping and she was really nice....turned out ok


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't tell what is backyard? nor what is backyard Door? Is there a door to backyard or a door in the backyard? While I tried to make sense what is delivery to backyard door supposed to mean. Customer got impatient and screaming *WHAT R U DOING?







*


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I saw your user name has Detroit in it. I’ve been to inner city Detroit perhaps a few dozen times. To me the words “back yard”, “at night” and “Detroit” don’t make me feel too safe. You CAN ABSOLUTELY refuse a delivery if you don’t feel safe.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I saw your user name has Detroit in it. I’ve been to inner city Detroit perhaps a few dozen times. To me the words “back yard”, “at night” and “Detroit” don’t make me feel too safe. You CAN ABSOLUTELY refuse a delivery if you don’t feel safe.


It's not Detroit make me feel unsafe, but the way the 'customer' communicating and the contents. He made an offer besides regular pay, off the app or not. I can't decipher what he was texting. Was customer high on something or stoned?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's not Detroit make me feel unsafe, but the way the 'customer' communicating and the contents. He made an offer besides regular pay, off the app or not. I can't decipher what he was texting. Was customer high on something or stoned?


Honestly I don’t know the situation because I wasn’t there however the customer seems to be pushy. I hate when customers get pushy. They seem to think because they can follow their own text that their meaning is clear to everyone else, Which is not always the case.

With Uber I don’t think you can send pictures through text, however if I can I sometimes send them a picture showing them exactly where I am if I am uncertain of where to go. I also pay very close attention to my surroundings if a customer is pissed off and I make sure I have a clear get away and I often will not even leave the car.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, I mean....if you look at the OP’s attachment above at what time he was delivering on his phone, there’s your answer. What kind of people do you think you will expect to deal with at 2:23 AM? You’re only asking for problems.


----------

